# Halifax NS to St John NB - Bay of Fundy



## Greenman (Apr 19, 2008)

Does any one have much experience sailing the Bay of Fundy? What sort of trip is is from Halifax to St John, and would a Catalina 27 be worthy to make the trip in half decent hands (which I am not at the time, I am just curious).

Thanks


----------



## AtlanticBryan (Jun 27, 2001)

I can't say that I know much about Fundy, Greenman. I've sailed down the south shore from Halifax - you wouldn't have any problems with a 27 footer there, so long as you watched the weather. (I'm sailing a 32, and a super lightweight one at that.)

If you don't get any response here, why not give the Saint John Yacht Club a try?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I have been in NB, since October, and let me tell you, from what I Have seen, sometimes it makes hair grow in your chest..

I wouldn't go to far with a 27 foot there unless I was pretty sure the weather window.

They have sometimes tides up to 30 feet span. And a lot of traffic sometimes.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Also, there can be tremendous fog in that area. The two times I crossed that patch the fog reduced visibility to about half the length of the ferry. For the entire distance. Radar would be desirable.

Beyond that, I think a summer crossing in a _*properly equipped and ably crewed*_ Catalina 27 would be manageable. Obviously you wouldn't sail directly from Halifax to Saint John, but hug the N.S. coast up to about Digby or so, then cross in ideal weather. Distance would be about 40 nm. File a float plan with the Canadian C.G.


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

I have sailed from Saco, Maine, to Yarmouth, Nova Scotia, and back to Bar Harbor, Maine, on a 23-foot trailer sailor. I've also sailed from Portsmouth, New Hampshire, out around Nova Scotia to Ile St. Pierre and Newfoundland (non-stop), and from Halifax back to Portsmouth non-stop, aboard a Cape Dory 36. In both cases, we were crossing the Gulf of Maine and not the Bay of Fundy, but they are similar. 

It should be fine in a 27-foot keel boat. From Halifax around to Yarmouth or Digby is pretty much "coastal" sailing, which could be done in day hops, then you would cross the Bay of Fundy to Grand Manan or the New Brunswick shore, which shouldn't be much more than an overnight (if that), so you can easily pick your weather. The tidal range and currents in the Bay of Fundy are significant, to say the least, and something you need to pay attention to, but should be manageable. Fog likely will be an issue, so you'll need to be prepared for that. Good Luck and Have Fun!


----------



## theartfuldodger (Sep 4, 2006)

contact the Dartmouth Yacht club, google them and send email to Kurtis, he will be a big help as well will give you some suggestions of the local club members with experience, I know timing is every thing when dealing with tides and current to make progress with the approach to St John NB, good luck.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have seen the tides up the Bay of Fundy from the land - Max flow looks like a river after a major rainstorm. Wouldnt want to be on the water at all in those parts. 30 ft. tidal range is amazing and can be dangerous.


----------



## Greenman (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks very much, this is all part of my Grand Scheme, as since I will be in Halifax, and my wife's Family lives in Fredricton NB, I am hoping to use this info a a bit of a sales pitch when it comes time to buy a sailboat down the road. 

Thanks very much. 

Shawn


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It would be a nice sail. Halifax to Chester or Lahave, then Shelbourne then to Yarmouth and to Digby and then across. Follow the ferry route. Allow for the current when you are plotting. The tide will be running cross seas to your course. GPS should make it easier.


----------



## Greenman (Apr 19, 2008)

Dragging up an old thread, but I just wanted to point out a few things that have changed. I actually bought a Hunter 27 that has made the trip several times. It came with Radar and Chart Plotter, so that will help a bit. I am goign to eventually make the trip across Fundy with her, but will start with shorter hops down the coast to places like Chester (this Sept) for a week, then maybe as far as Digby for a couple weeks next year.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Glad to hear it. Be careful and have fun.


----------



## SSBN506 (Apr 18, 2008)

I am probably stating the obvious if you have family in Fredericton but sail right up the river. The Digby yacht club has a yearly crossing where they cross the bay and go up the saint john to grand lake. You could join them for your first crossing to help with tide timing and the reversing falls. I will be doing it next year.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations on the boat and good luck on your voyage.

I hope to some day make a crossing with our C36 to Yarmouth from Portland or further north if we find that's more prudent. I think N.S. is where I initially caught the sailing bug. My wife and i were touring NS on Harley's and did a Sunset cruise on a schooner out of Lunenburg and I think that's where I contracted the incurable sailing infection. Never had any sypmtoms prior to that but somehow got the uncontrollabe urge to buy a sailboat a short time there after. 

Around Lunenberg is a beautiful area and I want to visit it next from the deck of my boat. I'd at least want to make it as far around as Lunenburg and Mahone Bay but that goal is a LONG way off for me.


----------



## ccollins0601 (Dec 7, 2003)

Getting around Cape Sable Island may be the most challenging part of your trip. I did Shelburne to Portland ME a few years ago and that was the most harrowing part for us. Haven't dealt with the Fundy tides though.

Sounds like fun! Good luck.


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

SSBN506 said:


> I am probably stating the obvious if you have family in Fredericton but sail right up the river. The Digby yacht club has a yearly crossing where they cross the bay and go up the saint john to grand lake. You could join them for your first crossing to help with tide timing and the reversing falls. I will be doing it next year.


Here's a vid of those reversing falls he speaks of:






When people say there's a big tide swing up there, they mean it. 

The HP rule up there is 50 HP per every 1,000 lbs.


----------



## SSBN506 (Apr 18, 2008)

Their are jet boats that go over reversing falls both ways. Sailboats (and most other boats) have to wait for slack tide. Slack tide is when the tide isn't higher or lower then the Saint John river about 15min twice a day I think. At that time reversing falls is passable by a sailboat.


----------



## halmanmike (Aug 27, 2009)

*Passage from Yarmouth to Jonesport Me*

My GF and I recently crossed from Yarmouth NS to Jonesport ME in 22 hours on a Halman 27. At that point in the Bay of Maine the tides are a factor but not like further up the NS or New Brunswick coast. Have a plan, good charts, tide books, chartplotter with the correct charts including tides and a good relaxed crew and you should be fine. That having been said don't psyche yourself out. The coast guard was calling for information that boats may have heard from that were missing all night. We did see whales, porpoises played around the boat, we saw sharks, birds all the way. It was a great trip with fog all the way as well. Depending on the fishing season the NS coast may or may not be out at all. Don't expect any facilities to speak of even at the more popular destinations. Lockeport Harbor NS was the only harbor we stopped at that had fuel and floating docks. Lunenburg NS we carried fuel to the boat in a can. Bring a can with you. Also the canadian chart chip we had ended on Jonesport, ME if you plan on sailing south or north make sure you are not into another chop because of the International Border. Finally note the depths listed on Canadian charts are more conservative than the depths listed on US charts.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

We have been through the Reversing Falls 25+ times. An average of four slacks in 24 hours with 20 minutes to go through an area that takes five minutes. Here are some pictures going through during slack water.

Picasa Web Albums - Rik - Reversing Falls

Rik


----------

